

Reshaping New York - ch4s3
http://www.nytimes.com/newsgraphics/2013/08/18/reshaping-new-york/

======
larakerns
People love to complain about how NYC "used to be," but it is always changing.
When a city is so compacted, the changes will be more noticeable.

~~~
ch4s3
Yeah, its interesting to hear people talk about it NYC like its their holy
city.

